# Inhalt von textfeld in zwischenspeicher kopieren?



## webpagemaster (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

kann ich mit JS den Inhalt eines Textfeldes irgendwie in den zwischenspeicher kopieren?


----------



## Quaese (17. August 2006)

Hi,

das Thema haben wir  hier schon mal diskutiert.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

